# Titus F300 Reference Thread?



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Anyone fancy contributing pics to a Titus F300 thread as a reference tool?

We know that there are loads of models out there, and we all know that they have re-used cases from Omega, but there are a number of other models whose cases may have come from other manufacturers.

The enigma has been discussed elsewhere on this forum, so there appears to be some interest.

Between us, we must have a fair few different models.

Keith reckons there is one that is a match for the Tissonic that I need a replacement case for, but I've not seen one, so I think it would be interesting and useful to know what models are about, either to wear, or to use for parts.

Anyone else fancy contributing?

I've got or had these styles (apologies for the awful photos)....

Case style: Square (sports)

Case Material: Stainless Steel

Case Back: Stainless Steel

Dial: Iridescent blue with raised markers

Day/Date: Date only

Bracelet/Strap: Integral Stainless Steel bracelet

'Original' manufacturer markings - none (Titus original?)

Front...










Back...










Side...










Case Style: Round (dress)

Case Material: Gold Plated

Case Back: Stainless Steel (screw on)

Dial: Champagne Gold

Day/Date: Date only

Bracelet/Strap: Strap

'Original' manufacturer markings - Case and crystal have Omega logos

Front...


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Case Style: Square (dress)

Case Material: Gold Plated

Case Back: Stainless Steel (retaining screws)

Dial: Silver

Day/Date: Date only

Bracelet/Strap: Strap

'Original' manufacturer markings - Case and crystal have Omega logos

Front...










Back...










Side...


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

My one and only Titus is exactly like your last one. Afraid I'm no help!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

This is mine - the design & heritage of which has been the topic of a couple of threads:










Now I know this is the illegitimate offspring of Omega.

I can see that the caseback has been roughly turned and the engraving is amateurish










The dial has been re-lumed

and what has been done to the crown is nothing short of criminal










...but here's the thing. It knows it is the ******* son of watch aristocracy, it doesn't moan about it's poorly treated hand-me-down clothes or complain about it's deprived upbringing... it sits comfortably on my wrist, quietly humming in confidence of its quality lineage - and you know what? It's one of my favorite watches!










I can't otherwise contribute to the thread having neither the knowledge nor the experience but thoroughly enjoy reading from those who do.


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

As posted in another topic but as this is a Titus reference thread I'll copy it across here.. 

As said previously, I have never seen an Omega equivalent (and don't expect to) but it does seem to show that Titus did try a few of their own designs.










I also have the Seamaster (smaller non-diver version) Titus equivalent and will post a pic here when I can get a decent pic sorted.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

I also have one of those:










This is on ebay right now, not seen a blue one before and the hands are different, 10 hours to go and currently $28. 150308140887


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

That one is interesting Steve's Dad - not only the hands are different but the dial too. The crown has been butchered in the same way but the caseback doesn't appear to have been turned to remove the previous logo.

I wonder if this was a later version using a mix of parts?

As I said above - I really don't know enough to comment.

Good price though at the moment... even just as a source for parts :mellow:

He's got this one too #160297922588










I wonder about these HKG dealers with their inexhaustible supply of New Old Stocks... too good to be true?


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Some interesting examples, I'd forgotten about Mike's TV dial version, and I've not seen that one anywhere else.

If anyone has pics of any more examples, please add them. And if anyone recognises the case styles as a model from any other manufacturer, please comment, I'm interested to know what they once 'were'.

I know very little about them, and they're an affordable way into F300s as well as having 'interesting' provenance.

Strange how they all seem to be 9162 models, no 9164 day/date. Has anyone got a 9164 from Titus?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here's mine


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Zessa said:


> As posted in another topic but as this is a Titus reference thread I'll copy it across here..
> 
> As said previously, I have never seen an Omega equivalent (and don't expect to) but it does seem to show that Titus did try a few of their own designs.
> 
> ...


Here's an additional twist. Just seen an Imado with the exact same case/dial shape as this one (on a well known auction site). Anyone with clues as to the link between Imado and Titus?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

as mentioned already, there are some f300s (and other models of titus) on ebay from hong kong etc, are they genuine titus or are they erm...fake? theyre listed as nos... :huh:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

avidfan said:


> as mentioned already, there are some f300s (and other models of titus) on ebay from hong kong etc, are they genuine titus or are they erm...fake? theyre listed as nos... :huh:


Judging by the aging (flaking) of some of the dials and general storage marks, plus the recycled cases etc, I doubt they're fakes of any description.

As to whether they were originally sold while Omega, Longines, Certina etc were still making them, or whether they were knocked together at a later date, who knows?


----------

